# Very Sad News - And a Warning



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

One of the top American show dogs, Stuttgart's Single Action v Hammersmith also known by his call name, Cowboy, passed away today as a result of getting his collar caught on something. He was still a young dog, in his prime, and his long-time handler is heartbroken.

Now, how many of us leave collars on their dog while they are kenneled or unattended in the house? Hands up! (Raises own hand.)

This type of accident is rare, but not unheard of. And believe me, if it ever happens to you, I can guarantee you're going to have a hard, hard time forgiving yourself! :crying:

My sincerest condolences to all those who knew and loved this magnificent dog!


----------



## ilovemygsd (Feb 28, 2011)

:crying:Sorry to hear about the pup. I will be getting a shep and I was going to leave the collar on him when he is in his crate. After reading about Cowboy, I believe I should take collar off when he gets back in the house. I was thinking as far as potty training, leaving the collar on would be more simple because I am worried about accidents and such.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Dogs can also get their collars hung up on fences and gates, so accidents can happen when the dog is outside, too.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My girl caught her collar on the doorknob of a cabinet in our entertainment center somehow, and ripped the door off. I was in the room when it happened, and she basically ran across the room dragging the door, then laid down on the floor so I could come help her. I don't know that she would have been seriously injured but she might have been at least pretty upset if she had had to drag a cabinet door around for a few hours until I got back.

Collars off, always, if I am not with them.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Many years ago, I lost a dog to a collar accident -- 2 young dogs were playing when we weren't home, one play-bit the other's neck, jaw slipped under the collar, the other one dropped and rolled in normal play, creating a figure-8 with the collar around the jaw, and the more they pulled apart, the tighter it got. 

After that we started using these collars, and I've stuck with this company for many, many years now:
https://www.breakawaycollar.com/

I sometimes find a collar on bushes in the yard when my blind one gets caught on some brush he's exploring. He gives a yank, and he's free. They work as designed.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

That's so sad. Didn't he father one of Xeph's litters? As to collars .. eh I have to dig one out if Varik goes in the car. He never wears a collar. If I need to leash him .. I just loop the leash around his neck in a slip.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you for the warning. Know of a couple who found their two Rottweilers strangled together, one dead, when they got home. One got his jaw under the otherone's collar.
I will switch to the break away collar for hikes and car travel. Thanks Magwart for this tip.


----------



## ilovemygsd (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I'm very sorry to hear about this. It breaks my heart when a loved animal passes by an innocent accident. 




ilovemygsd said:


> :crying:Sorry to hear about the pup. I will be getting a shep and I was going to leave the collar on him when he is in his crate. After reading about Cowboy, I believe I should take collar off when he gets back in the house. I was thinking as far as potty training, leaving the collar on would be more simple because I am worried about accidents and such.



If you're worried about ease of taking out to potty, use a slip lead. It's what I always use. No unbuckling, very easy to take on and off when you immediately have to go outside and when you come back in.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

A freak accident I was told about involved a collar with the cartridge style buckle. A dog got his mouth caught in the catch mechanism while playing with its friend that was wearing one.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I am equally paranoid about dogs running loose with no ID, probably needlessly because my dogs would only not come back to me if they were physically unable to do so and they are both microchipped, but still.

So I use easy snap collars so it is easy to on/off because they go off every time the dogs get kennelled and on anytime I let them outside the fence.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

The jaw under the collar thing scares the heck out of me. I am always afraid that while playing one will get their top or bottom jaw under collar as the other one rolls or spins away and we would have a busted jaw. So I always un collar when were just chilling at home. But I have left collars on while in crate. Suppose I should probably stop that also.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There is a whole thread sticky on the risk of leaving collars on dogs. My own are always naked unless we are training or off property.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-another-scary-reminder-take-collars-off.html


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Read this and went and took my pups collar off, been thinking about it recently but figured why bother what are the odds. 

Well, the odds are still pretty dang low but I'd be inconsolable if she died that way. 

That's a terrible way to lose a friend, I'll pray for her owners and handler tonight.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is a warning worth sharing. The onlly time I leave collars on my dog is when I am out with them or crated inside the truck and even that I question.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

****! I took Quinnie to class tonight so she had her collar on, when I turned her back in with Babs. Better go get her collar off her. Usually they run naked at home.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My thoughts are with the handler and family. Life makes no sense sometimes. Topper our chihuahua I'm guessing was trying to take his collar off and it ended up stuck in his mouth like a horse bit. No collars in the house. I do put collars on Luna and Max when awAy and family watch them as they have there is tags attached. We now will be using those breakaway collars magwart mentioned just for those occasions.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think Arwen had a bit of that kennel name in her. I think they are in this neighborhood. though I could be mistaken. Sad.


----------

